# A Paying Job!



## rake60 (Feb 10, 2010)

Alright, so it won't pay the mortgage, but at least I have a paying job for a day.
Well, at least an hour.

A local company needs two pins and bushings made for their fork lift's tie rods.
After the mechanic checked the prices of replacement parts he suggested they
call me. scratch.gif

The pins look simple enough.







(I can C-O-C with the best of them! 8))
Those sizes may look a bit odd in Imperial but they all work out to perfect
metric dimensions.

Only problem I can see is I do not case harden in the basement.
Getting them hot enough outside in this weather may be a challenge.

I'll get started on them tomorrow. Can't do it tonight. I've done a lot of snow
shoveling today and my best efforts of keeping hydrated would make it a very
bad idea to turn a lathe on. :-[

Rick


----------



## BigBore (Feb 10, 2010)

Way to go, Rick! Now you can afford some more "hydration" fluids.

 *beer*

Ed


----------



## rake60 (Feb 11, 2010)

My thoughts Exactly!

That fine Genesee beer is $15 for a 30 pack case.
I'm thinking 3 cases, I mean $45 would be a fair price.

Rick


----------



## Deanofid (Feb 11, 2010)

Nice job to keep you out of trouble, Rick, (as if the snow isn't doing that already!)
A nice bit of work like this shows up in my shop now and then. Kind of fun! 



			
				rake60  said:
			
		

> Those sizes may look a bit odd in Imperial but they all work out to perfect
> metric dimensions.
> Rick



Look good to me. A thou's a thou. Innit?


Dean


----------



## rake60 (Feb 11, 2010)

It took me twice as long as I had expected.
Smallest stock I had was 1 inch, and .050 is a rough cut on my
9 X 20 lathe. They turned out OK. Almost too pretty to be stuck
in some greasy old machine.






I do not own a QCTP and I hate changing tools.
The pins were roughed and finished with a 3/8" brazed bit, shimmed to 
center and set at an angle for turning and facing. It held it's edge and never 
failed on the size. I'll probably break it next time I use it. :






I still have to make the bushings then I'll be back to toy building.

Rick


----------



## Maryak (Feb 11, 2010)

Nice job Rick, :bow:

How did the heat treatment go. ???

I thought drill rod may have been the answer then again maybe not, too brittle throughout; I think I'll stop thinking. :

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## rake60 (Feb 11, 2010)

Actually the plan has changed a bit.
They finally got my hands on the link arm tonight.
I don't need to make bushings at all. I just need to
order two GE17ES-2RS Spherical Plain Bearings.
One is totally gone and the other one has both sides 
broken off of it.

I'm not sure I need to harden the pins for that application.

The good news is, both of my pins fit the bearing.




Even a blind hog finds an acorn every now and then. 

Rick


----------



## BigBore (Feb 11, 2010)

_"Even a blind hog finds an acorn every now and then. "_

I might have to "hydrate" a bit while I ponder that one. Very deep.

Ed


----------



## rake60 (Feb 11, 2010)

Rof}

Blame that on my Grandfather.
He was a perfectionist who would answer the end of any
successful endeavor with that line.

Good Lord!
Have I become my Grandfather?  ???

Rick


----------



## BigBore (Feb 11, 2010)

I hear ya, Brother!

How's about, _"Even a blind hog digs for acorns and occasionally finds a truffle._" That would make it ours and we don't have to concede our independence? Hmmm......

Ed


----------



## joeby (Feb 11, 2010)

The version more common around here is "Even a blind squirrel find a nut now and then." Just different enough to throw everyone off your trail, maybe?

Kevin


----------



## Seanol (Feb 11, 2010)

Guys,
The one I remember was:

"Even a blind chicken gets feed twice a day." :big:

Sean


----------



## potman (Feb 12, 2010)

"Even a blind machinist finds a model engine in the block of metal now and then"  ???

Naw, I don't think so.  

earl


----------



## rake60 (Feb 12, 2010)

I never cease to amaze myself.
I cleaned and oiled the lathe, then ran the saddle the whole way back to 
spread the oil. Then I cranked forward the whole way to the stationary chuck.
I do mean the whole way. I ran that tool I was so impressed with into a jaw and
popped a sizable chunk of the carbide off.

I did find out that Enco has their Made in USA _*AR-6*_ bits on sale right now.
They should be here in a couple of days. :

Rick


----------



## 1hand (Feb 12, 2010)

Oops! Been there.


----------



## Andrew_D (Feb 12, 2010)

rake60  said:
			
		

> I never cease to amaze myself.
> I cleaned and oiled the lathe, then ran the saddle the whole way back to
> spread the oil. Then I cranked forward the whole way to the stationary chuck.
> I do mean the whole way. I ran that tool I was so impressed with into a jaw and
> popped a sizable chunk of the carbide off.



Yeah, I ran the saddle into my 5" chuck on the 7x12 once upon a time. I had checked to make sure the jaws weren't out enough to hit the ways, but "forgot" to install my stop/clamp so that the saddle/carriage didn't go that far. Suddenly I heard that tell-tale sound of interrupted metal vs. metal........

Andrew


----------

